# Stelvio pass by motor home and motorbike



## redhand (Aug 23, 2019)

I have an urge to do the Stelvio  pass on motorbike , has anyone done this.
Plan to travel through Germany to Lindau then Austria to avoid pricey  Switzerland 
No particular desire to go beyond the pass ( don't believe it's possible in MH )just to get close via motor home and do the pass on motorbike.
Any info suggestions on route alternatives etc welcome
Leaving second week of sept


----------



## mark61 (Aug 23, 2019)

No problem in a MH, although no doubt more fun on bike.
Could return via the Umbrail pass, next to Stelvio. So many good routes, and the drive from Nauders to Stevio is a lovely drive


----------



## runnach (Aug 23, 2019)

Stelvio pass is used a lot by foreign bike press to test mtorcycles ...Moto Guzzi indeed do the Stelvio model but a quirk to the tale when journalists took it there it was closed due to snow 

Channa


----------



## redhand (Aug 29, 2019)

Having looked at YouTube for various alpine passes into Italy tending  thinkit may be a bit too much for our almost 20 year old MH.
So likely to bottle it and go through one of the tunnels any recommendations ?


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 29, 2019)

*The Brenner is easy*

You can easily avoid Austrian vignette and eurobrucke toll.
Maybe use Fernpass to Germany again easy


----------



## Beemer (Aug 30, 2019)

redhand said:


> I have an urge to do the Stelvio  pass on motorbike , has anyone done this.
> Plan to travel through Germany to Lindau then Austria to avoid pricey  Switzerland
> No particular desire to go beyond the pass ( don't believe it's possible in MH )just to get close via motor home and do the pass on motorbike.
> Any info suggestions on route alternatives etc welcome
> Leaving second week of sept



Something I would love to do 
What is your set up for taking the bike there?
With what bike?

just nosey 

Dave


----------



## redhand (Aug 30, 2019)

On the way tomorrow
Initially thought was to tow Transalp 700 on my  erde trailer get close to the pass and zip up and down on trannie just to experience it. I dont have a bucket list but one of those things i want to do
Normally have a scooter rack with suzuki  address 110 on the back and have decided to go with this set up this time as info is a bit sketchy and have only been as far as lake constance before with MH. Will use this as a recce for next year


----------



## mark61 (Aug 30, 2019)

Think thats a great idea. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Dezi (Aug 30, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> You can easily avoid Austrian vignette and eurobrucke toll.
> *Maybe use Fernpass* to Germany again easy



I shall be meandering over the Fernpass into Austria in late September, then over the Brenner to visit mafia side of the family just south of Milan.

Dezi


----------



## witzend (Aug 30, 2019)

redhand said:


> So likely to bottle it and go through one of the tunnels any recommendations ?



Have you looked at Mont Cenis don't think thats to much of a pull and you can overnite at the top  

YouTube


----------



## redhand (Aug 30, 2019)

witzend said:


> Have you looked at Mont Cenis don't think thats to much of a pull and you can overnite at the top
> 
> YouTube



That looks just the job for a novice 
Many thanks


----------



## witzend (Aug 30, 2019)

redhand said:


> That looks just the job for a novice Many thanks



Yes We've been thru several times  aire at Col 45.245358   6.930029  but plenty of places to park one of the easier Cols
 Can't remember for certain but don't count on services


----------

